# Some of my art



## MirandaLeigh (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## MirandaLeigh (Nov 11, 2015)

The spray painting pic is the second one I ever did, just learning but it's a lot of fun so far


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen a guy make paintings like that in Venice Beach, he could crank 'em out pretty quick. What is your medium with the other items? Clay?

Looks cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostHobo (Nov 11, 2015)

The little green guy is pretty great! What are your sculpture made of? Thanks for sharing these are brilliant!


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah it's clay, honestly these sculptures are 4+ years old. I'll add photos of new ones as soon as I can import them to my pc =) thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 11, 2015)

it's a baby... HIIIII BAAAABBBYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 11, 2015)

DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Nov 11, 2015)

hahah yeesssss!


----------



## Tude (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool stuff!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 11, 2015)

Especially digging the spray painted moon  Nice work.


----------



## Kal (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

